# baby bjorn dilemna



## Margarita26 (Apr 13, 2005)

okay, so before i really knew anything about babywearing i bought a baby bjorn carrier. right away i didnt like it because it hurt my back. i also starting researching and learned how it is bad for your baby to carry him/her in that position.....so i moved on to other carriers.

i have heard i can sell my barely used bjorn on ebay. i need the money but i feel kind of conflicted about it.

im not sure if i want to sell something to another mother that i know isnt that great for her baby. if i wouldnt want mine in it i shouldnt want hers in it either you know?

how bad for the baby is it, does any one know? would you all just sell it anyway or not?


----------



## Mommy Piadosa (Jul 4, 2005)

I would sell it, its not horrible for baby- it can cause some back stuff, but really that's rare- AND IMHO I'd rather Mrs Mainstream Mama carried baby in a Bjorn than a bucket.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I'd sell it. Even with the back and hip problems it can cause, it's better than the baby sitting in a bucket the whole time.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Another vote for sell.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

If she really wants one, she's going to buy it anyways. This way, you will make back some money, and she'll save some off the reg. price.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I'd sell it. I have one, I never used it- hated it actually, but dh loved the snugli and when the dog chewed the snugli, it was replaced w/a bjorn. He could never get the hang of even the simplest sling or pouch and baby wanted to be held. He didn't want his arm/back to be completely sore.


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

One mama on thebabywearer.com put her bjorn up on ebay, but also added info about other carriers in her item description. So, she turned her bjorn into kind of a "gateway" carrier, so those who looked at her auction would maybe learn something about mei tais, slings and wraps! From what I remember, not only did she sell her bjorn, but she got a few emails from mamas who saw her auction and wanted to learn more about babywearing.


----------



## monstermama (Feb 19, 2006)

All of my nieces have insisted on Baby Bjorns because all of their friends had them and Baby Bjorns are the big seller at Target where they all register. I even bought a sling for one of my nieces and I'm offering to have my niece who is pregnant now ANY carrier she would like on attachedtobaby.com. Nope. She wants a baby bjorn.









Sigh. I'd go ahead and sell it and don't worry. I however will grab my great niece or nephew any chance I get and put him/her in one of my wraps!!!









Jeanne!


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91*
I'd sell it. I have one, I never used it- hated it actually, but dh loved the snugli and when the dog chewed the snugli, it was replaced w/a bjorn. He could never get the hang of even the simplest sling or pouch and baby wanted to be held. He didn't want his arm/back to be completely sore.

My dh prefered ours as well for Kiera and just recently is branching out and using the Kozy. He is "sling mystified" as well!







I would say sell it too and don't feel bad about it - like a pp said - at least the poor baby won't be stuck in a bucket!


----------



## cuddlebug (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree that you should sell it. I got one used before I knew anything about other carriers when I was pg. I hated it and used it once. Anyways. I think if they want one, they will buy one, and might as well buy your's that isn't being used.


----------



## larastheme (Jul 21, 2004)

:

Sell it, and let the buyer make his or her own decision. I do like the idea of including info about other carriers, though...


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

what's so bad about them? my dh loves his. i use a mei tai or sling.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah is it proven that it's damaging to their spine? Is it just not optimal for their spine? I didn't know about that before and we loved ours and our sling with ds1. Either way, it's not like it'll make the spine curdle and break with a few uses. Maybe the mom won't even use it that much. I'd sell it.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I say sell it.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd sell it. If they are going to buy one they'll buy one whether yours is on there or not. I do also like the idea of listing information on other carriers as well.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I loved my bjorn and so did both my babies. They're 3 and 6 now and perfectly healthy. I know that an anecdote isn't the same as hard data - but really, IS there any hard data on this?

I keep hearing that the bb is detrimental. But the only place I hear this is on MDC. I don't want to sound all snarky, but I get the impression that people like to rag on the bjorn - for whatever reason - because it's perceived as "mainstream." And heaven forbid we do anything that mainstreamers do. Ok, maybe I am WAY off base here, but that's the vibe I get.

How long has the bb been around? Are we seeing a rash of kids with problems related to it? Studies? I would definitely sell it to another parent whose life would be made easier by having it, just as mine was, and whose baby would kick its feet in glee when he saw her put it on, like mine did.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama*
I loved my bjorn and so did both my babies. They're 3 and 6 now and perfectly healthy. I know that an anecdote isn't the same as hard data - but really, IS there any hard data on this?

I keep hearing that the bb is detrimental. But the only place I hear this is on MDC. I don't want to sound all snarky, but I get the impression that people like to rag on the bjorn - for whatever reason - because it's perceived as "mainstream." And heaven forbid we do anything that mainstreamers do. Ok, maybe I am WAY off base here, but that's the vibe I get.

How long has the bb been around? Are we seeing a rash of kids with problems related to it? Studies? I would definitely sell it to another parent whose life would be made easier by having it, just as mine was, and whose baby would kick its feet in glee when he saw her put it on, like mine did.









:


----------



## Mommy Piadosa (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama*
I loved my bjorn and so did both my babies. They're 3 and 6 now and perfectly healthy. I know that an anecdote isn't the same as hard data - but really, IS there any hard data on this?

I encountered hard data on this and other devices that put the baby's weight on a narrow piece of cloth- (exersaucers, jolly jump things), when I worked with occupational / physical therapists. They all told me that these things used in excess can cause spondylolisthesis- some chiropractors O know agree. I think why you hear so much of it on MDC is because MDC mamas typically use whatever carriers they use- way more then Mrs. Mainstream Mama- so they want to be sure that spondylolisthesis will not be an issue.

Quote:

A baby's spine is placed in a compromising position in many of today's popular carriers. If the carrier positions the infant upright, with the legs hanging down and the bodyweight supported at the base of the baby's spine (i.e. at the crotch), it puts undue stress on the spine which can adversely affect the development of the spinal curves and, in some cases, cause spondylolisthesis.
Spondylolisthesis is defined as the forward slipping of a vertebra on the one below it. The degrees of severity are determined using the Meyerding grading scale, with grade 1 being the least amount of slippage and grade 5 being complete slippage off the vertebra below. This condition may have a related stress fracture at the pars interarticularis, a structure at the back of the vertebra that takes most of the stress inflicted on the spine when it is arched backwards. When present, a spondylolisthesis occurs at the fifth lumbar vertebra 90% of the time and at the fourth lumbar vertebra 9% of the time.
I found this in an article called Infant Carriers and Spinal Stress


----------



## greymama (May 30, 2003)

Curious? How is the baby bjorn any different than wearing an infant in a mei tai? They seem to be in the same position.

My boys were carried in the bjorn, sling and a mei tai. As newborns, they both hated slings, but liked the be carried upright against my chest.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I think it's because they're sort of seated in the mei tai. But in the bjorn, since they're facing out, they're not really in a seated position but straight up against your chest. And supposedly this puts pressure on the spine or somethign. At least that's the not very detail-oriented description.


----------



## spiralmg (May 29, 2003)

If you ever have a chance to see or get the Tummy 2 Tummy babywearing DVD (which I highly recommend), there is a great explanation of the proper way to carry a baby - which is to kind of tuck their bum under so that their knees are bent and not dangling. I think it is in the Mei Tai section, but I could be wrong.

Just in case anyone is interested it is at http://www.tummy2tummy.com - I love this instructional dvd. I wore DS all the time but learned more watching this for <hour than I did in 2 years of babywearing on my own...

--
Oh, and I forgot to add (in my enthusiasm for the DVD!) - I think you should just sell the Bjorn. It is not entirely evil, just kind of slightly clueless. And a carried baby is still better off than an ignored baby. I have one too and am going to sell it.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama*
I loved my bjorn and so did both my babies. They're 3 and 6 now and perfectly healthy. I know that an anecdote isn't the same as hard data - but really, IS there any hard data on this?

I keep hearing that the bb is detrimental. But the only place I hear this is on MDC. I don't want to sound all snarky, but I get the impression that people like to rag on the bjorn - for whatever reason - because it's perceived as "mainstream." And heaven forbid we do anything that mainstreamers do. Ok, maybe I am WAY off base here, but that's the vibe I get.

How long has the bb been around? Are we seeing a rash of kids with problems related to it? Studies? I would definitely sell it to another parent whose life would be made easier by having it, just as mine was, and whose baby would kick its feet in glee when he saw her put it on, like mine did.

yeah. that. I have had the Bjorn from day 1 & use it eh, twice a week. adds up to a couple hours per week at MOST. I have never flipped it around so she is still facing me, mostly b/c I know her, and know she wouldn't be as happy outward-facing. I often support her weight with my arms while she's in it, too, or if I'm pushing a carriage like at the grocery store, I'll seat her bum on it. I don't have $40 to spend on a sling right now. and honestly, I haven't had any problems with the Bjorn, and every single piece of negative research is based off EXCESSIVE use, not occasional or moderate use. If I'm not mistaken, when I read the manual, it was developed with the help of some sort of health care professionals, who may or may not be part of an evil conspiracy to destroy infant's spines.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Where did you buy the Bjorn? If it was only used once or twice, I dont see any reason why you can't just return it to the store. I had a Bjorn that we used a couple times. I had the same problem of it being super uncomfortable for me and I just returned it to Babies R us where we it was bought as a gift for us. It resulted in a huge amount of store credit, which we used to buy some other stuff, books, etc.


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

bri276, I wouldn't buy a sling at your baby's age, I have one and dd is getting too heavy for it, so we're switching to a mei tai. Have you checked out a no sew wrap (basically a long piece of fabric, easy to use, would just need to hem it) and all it would cost is the few dollars it takes to buy the fabric. Just a thought







BTW, you need to empty your private messages


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

lol thanks I will!! I am not very crafty & short on spare time to sew so I'd be nervous about making anything







she is small for her age, weighs under 16 lbs, so I'm good with carrying her for a while more. the Bjorn isn't uncomfortable to me yet. when it is, I'll likely get a sling that I can do the back-carry with.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:

zinemama]I loved my bjorn and so did both my babies. They're 3 and 6 now and perfectly healthy. I know that an anecdote isn't the same as hard data - but really, IS there any hard data on this?

I keep hearing that the bb is detrimental. But the only place I hear this is on MDC. I don't want to sound all snarky, but I get the impression that people like to rag on the bjorn - for whatever reason - because it's perceived as "mainstream." And heaven forbid we do anything that mainstreamers do. Ok, maybe I am WAY off base here, but that's the vibe I get.








I dont have any hard evidence to point towards, but the first people to tell me info about the baby bjorn and spine development were my chiropractor and my family practice doctor (an MD, but also very holistic). Admittedly, they are both pretty crunchy, but I trust their opinion. For me, that info from 2 trusted family doctors and the discomfort on my own shoulders and neck was enough to change to a different carrier.


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstkid4me*
bri276, I wouldn't buy a sling at your baby's age, I have one and dd is getting too heavy for it, so we're switching to a mei tai. Have you checked out a no sew wrap (basically a long piece of fabric, easy to use, would just need to hem it) and all it would cost is the few dollars it takes to buy the fabric. Just a thought







BTW, you need to empty your private messages









OT -Just wanted to add that I still use a ring sling for my 28 lbs almost 3 year old - granted, I wouldn't carry him all day in it (in a sling or otherwise), but it is still useful for us, so I wouldn't rule that out as a possibility. Also use MT for him and for 20 lbs, 10 mos dd.

Regarding b'jorn versus MT, the fabric that a baby is sitting on in a MT is much wider than in a b'jorn. I've used both - in a b'jorn, babe's legs hang pretty much straight down, which I've heard (read) is not good for their hip development (don't have a link right now). In a MT, the fabric is wide enough to go almost from knee to knee, and the legs are held up parallel to the ground or knees higher than bum, which supposedly promotes better hip development.

I don't think occasionaly use of the b'jorn is terrible. I would sell it, and plan to sell mine one day (it's out on loan right now). IMO, a b'jorn is better than all day in a bucket, and I think it is a 'gateway' carrier - as pp's mentioned - and may open someone up to other types of carriers.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I used mine a lot outside with ds1. Not like all day or anything, and not for many months, b/c he hit the weight limit fast, but for errands and daily morning walks. Longer walks I had to use the stroller because I found neither the bjorn nor sling comfy for extended use . I wonder how many hours one has to log in with that on to have an effect, because it's just not comfortable to wear for hours. If only I had known about the ergo or MT.....

Anyway, I saw a baby facing forward in a moby wrap yesterday. How is that different? As far as I can tell, he was dangling the same way. I'm actually not familiar with wraps, but I asked her and she said it was a moby.


----------

